
Skip the MBA if Entrepreneur is Your Lifestyle - borisfowler
http://www.caycon.com/blog/2011/07/skip-the-mba-if-entrepreneur-is-your-lifestyle/
======
zeit_geist
Interesting post, but mixes 2 really interesting topics up. I would have loved
to learn more about that 2 different thinking styles mentioned.

